# Marcus Davis - "I hope Hardy dies of AIDS"



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

> Yeah, that's Marcus Davis on Twitter, publicly stating that he hopes Dan Hardy dies of AIDS. And yes, it does appear to be his official Twitter account and not a fake. He has over 10,000 followers, links to his official website, mentions biographically correct information about himself from time to time, misspells a few words but not so many that it could be an attempt at humor, and for the most part remains just as tedious as most MMA fighters on Twitter. In other words, if it's a fake the guy has been playing it really cool up until now. If that was all a ruse just to make this one AIDS comment and blow his cover, we're going to have to say that he just wasted a lot of time.
> 
> The comment was made in response to a fan (BIGfield948, who we assume is still pissed that Bigfield69 was taken) after he expressed a desire to see Davis/Hardy II in the U.K. The missive you see above is Davis's response, so it's not as if this was taken somehow out of context. The question is, if we accept that this is really Marcus Davis and he really did say that he hopes Hardy dies of AIDS, what conclusions can we jump to in an irresponsible, reactionary fashion?
> 
> ...


Source to the article here


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This could possibly be worse than Mir saying he wants Lesnar to die from Octagon related injuries, but it won't get anywhere near the hype.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow if this is true then Davis just lost himself a fan.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha wow he really must hate Dan Hardy in a Ken Shamrock kinda way. Now I will just sit back and see how many people make a big deal about this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the slight feeling that he wasn't actually serious when he said that.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

rygu said:


> Wow if this is true then Davis just lost himself a fan.


Agreed. My wife and I are/were a fan of his. However, this is simply unacceptable imo. I try and ignore a fighters personality outside of the ring/cage, but I realize that that is never going to happen. They are the totality of their actions. If I'm going to respect them and admire them, then I have to take into account all of their actions. 

I await a response of some sort before I officially hope he loses every fight from now on. As of right now, I assume it was simply a joke, because I make jokes along these lines all the time with guy I work with (a tire shop). If it is a joke, then he's a complete moron.

On a side note, this doesn't make me like Hardy. In fact, I still dislike him .


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao... thats a silly thing to say. Sounds more bitter then anything..... Im curious to see if people are gonna make this a huge deal like they did with Mir.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I say who cares. Seems like Davis is trying to make a homosexual joke about Hardy which wouldn't be unreasonable since they were in a pretty heated shit talking war.

IMO people are getting too sensitive to what people say in these interviews. This is a combat sport where the intent is to hurt someone. It is kinda weird for him to say that but I'm sure he's still upset about the loss.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Honestly after mir, who wants it known he hates brock, and is one of the biggest faces in the sport did it i cared, the irish hand grenade no matter how much i like him personally, isnt in the same league as frank goddam mir.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Mir and Sonnen talk shit but they're badass heels, each sitting at the #1 contender spot in their divisions. It doesn't really work so well for mid-tier fighter Davis. I'm sure (not just sure but HIV positive!) this was a badly timed/worded joke though. There's no way in hell he meant this seriously. Dana White's probably gonna have to force another apology though :sarcastic12:.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

in case someone thinks this is just a random comment... check this video

"I hate dan hardy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgTnWA9n5xs


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

See now there is something not taken out of context. Make a big deal of this, media, even though you probably won't because Marcus isn't a huge casual draw like Mir.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hardy has said more then his share and so has Davis... I dont care to much about either fighter, but i would rather see Davis shut the bigger mouth up....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

is it the hoping Hardy dies that pisses ppl off?? or the AIDS??


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

alizio said:


> is it the hoping Hardy dies that pisses ppl off?? or the AIDS??


Isnt the AIDS part true? LOL


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

That's what Hardy gets for calling the *100% american* Davis a fake Irishman? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> That's what Hardy gets for calling the *100% american* Davis a fake Irishman? :sarcastic12:



Yup i agree Dan Hardy TOTALLY did start the bitch talking ur right.... Or what that ur point......

Talking will be all Hardy will be doing for sometime now lol


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hardy seems to have completely broken both Davis and Swick. Both of them cant stop talking about Dan at any opportunity. Hell, Swick was talking about how keen he was to get a rematch BEFORE Thiago put him to sleep. Davis looked Awful in his last fight and yet STILL goes on about Dan. lol @ both of them.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Hardy seems to have completely broken both Davis and Swick. Both of them cant stop talking about Dan at any opportunity. Hell, Swick was talking about how keen he was to get a rematch BEFORE Thiago put him to sleep. Davis looked Awful in his last fight and yet STILL goes on about Dan. lol @ both of them.



Yeah its because Dan Hard-On gets a Hard on by pissing people off, and goes for personal stuff like calling a fighter a fake irish men when his name is The Irish Hand Grenade.

Which was a good gameplan for such an emotional fighter but when he fights actually top competition that he has never truly fought before in UFC, and gets those guys that he has been pissing off like Fitch and Kos? 

Its going to be the funniest thing ever seeing a Hendo beat down for talking WAY to much


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah its because Dan Hard-On gets a Hard on by pissing people off, and goes for personal stuff like calling a fighter a fake irish men when his name is The Irish Hand Grenade.
> 
> Which was a good gameplan for such an emotional fighter but when he fights actually top competition that he has never truly fought before in UFC, and gets those guys that he has been pissing off like Fitch and Kos?
> 
> Its going to be the funniest thing ever seeing a Hendo beat down for talking WAY to much


We shall see my friend... we shall see.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> We shall see my friend... we shall see.



Lol o yes the beauty of MMA :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. Davis has made a real twat of himself hasn't he. Noticed that he attempted to justify the comment on there earlier today:

"Dark&Bad taste-thought it was fitting aftr he did the gay photos towards me which is worse IMO this was words those pics are up for life"

Just hilariously flawed logic there. Learn to take a joke Marcus. The bloke must have no sense of humour at all. Hopefully Dan'll get the chance to give him another beating. I used to think Davis was alright =/


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Wow. Davis has made a real twat of himself hasn't he. Noticed that he attempted to justify the comment on there earlier today:
> 
> "Dark&Bad taste-thought it was fitting aftr he did the gay photos towards me which is worse IMO this was words those pics are up for life"
> 
> Just hilariously flawed logic there. Learn to take a joke Marcus. The bloke must have no sense of humour at all. Hopefully Dan'll get the chance to give him another beating. I used to think Davis was alright =/



I love how u say Davis is making himself look like a .... Twat...... When Hardy was the one pushing HIS buttons, and the first one to send Homosexual pics and ur calling Davis a Twat for defending himself...

That makes sense


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

You gotta give it to Hardy he wins hands down on the mental game. Oh and he can punch


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I love how u say Davis is making himself look like a .... Twat...... When Hardy was the one pushing HIS buttons, and the first one to send Homosexual pics and ur calling Davis a Twat for defending himself...
> 
> That makes sense


No dude... Dan didnt post any of those images. They were all created and posted by members of a forum.

Here is the original thread:
http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35914

The original photo that Dan suggested should be photoshopped is:-










Now... Dan had nothing to do with the original photo. Can you honestly say that it isnt even the slightest bit homoerotic? even without the photoshopping its a funny and very piss-take-worthy photo to begin with, no?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I love how u say Davis is making himself look like a .... Twat...... When Hardy was the one pushing HIS buttons, and the first one to send Homosexual pics and ur calling Davis a Twat for defending himself...
> 
> That makes sense


Hardy was pushing his buttons, but it was obvious to anyone with any vague understanding of humour, that Dan Hardy was having a laugh by getting the community to make those pictures. It was all mind games in an attempt to get Davis angry and put him off his game come fight night, and it worked a treat; Marcus Davis was just stupid enough to find Hardys comments deeply offensive. Nothing wrong with what Hardy did, wishing someone died of AIDS is another matter, and I'm amazed you're trying to defend the bloke.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Hardy was pushing his buttons, but it was obvious to anyone with any vague understanding of humour, that Dan Hardy was having a laugh by getting the community to make those pictures. It was all mind games in an attempt to get Davis angry and put him off his game come fight night, and it worked a treat; Marcus Davis was just stupid enough to find Hardys comments deeply offensive. Nothing wrong with what Hardy did, wishing someone died of AIDS is another matter, and I'm amazed you're trying to defend the bloke.


I dont even like Marcus Davis.... And your point where he ONLY said shit to throw his game off is true to a small extent. Because if it was 100% just for that then he would shut his giant mouth after.

And who cares either way Hardy started with personal comments that he knew would get under the dudes skin and to say that doesn't matter because it was to throw off a fight is retarded to justify and then get angry about some comment about AIDS that he doesnt even have After the fact that he posted gay pics of him??? ANd your defending Hardy????? RIIIGHT.................

Unless Hard-on did catch AIDS from a homosexual ground fighter?........


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

1) Hardy didn't post those pictures. 
2) He hasn't opened his "giant mouth" since the fight, it's been all Davis. 
3) Surely you see the difference between asking the community to photoshop a picture of the bloke, and saying that you hope he dies of AIDS right? 

Also, I'm going to defend Hardy because he's done nothing wrong. He hyped a fight and joked around with a few comments about Davis before their fight. Davis then has no sense of humour and has gone off on one suggesting that he hopes Hardy dies of AIDS, and never let their rivalry fade away. I'm amazed you're defending him here, it should be obvious to everyone who's in the wrong here.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> 1) Hardy didn't post those pictures.
> 2) He hasn't opened his "giant mouth" since the fight, it's been all Davis.
> 3) Surely you see the difference between asking the community to photoshop a picture of the bloke, and saying that you hope he dies of AIDS right?
> 
> Also, I'm going to defend Hardy because he's done nothing wrong. He hyped a fight and joked around with a few comments about Davis before their fight. Davis then has no sense of humour and has gone off on one suggesting that he hopes Hardy dies of AIDS, and never let their rivalry fade away. I'm amazed you're defending him here, it should be obvious to everyone who's in the wrong here.


Yeah but does he have AIDS???????

IF he doesn't then what kind of insult would that even be... 

He is wrong if were talking about who has NOW said the meanest things...

Which im not defending im just saying its just a reaction to his personal mocking that u call humor because obviously ur the type that laughs at that shit, and thats the big difference between me and u....

All i know is if Hardy is going to start the smack talk then i can get over Davis trying to out beat him in words mentally....

Who cares there all just big babies... I dont know why people make such a big deal about what Hardy says or what he says personally


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah but does he have AIDS???????
> 
> IF he doesn't then what kind of insult would that even be...
> 
> ...


I think you are not serious :confused02:

If you say : "hope that someone die to AIDS" - Its meanless when he doesnt have AIDS?!

So when I tell you that I hope you die to tumor on your brain.. Its seems to be ok coz proly you dont have one :thumb02: Do you?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Who cares there all just big babies... I dont know why people make such a big deal about what Hardy says or what he says personally


What?! Do you read your own posts?!.. maybe Ive misunderstood but it seems to me like you have made a bigger deal over Dans trash then anybody else on the forum!

Please dont take the diplomatic high road... I enjoy our brick-wall debating!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, Marcus Davis = :thumbsdown:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> What?! Do you read your own posts?!.. maybe Ive misunderstood but it seems to me like you have made a bigger deal over Dans trash then anybody else on the forum!
> 
> Please dont take the diplomatic high road... I enjoy our brick-wall debating!!



I say whatever is on my mind, and when it all comes down to it, all this fighting is posted ONLINE and to the MEDIA for a reason... Its all hype


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah come on! Who hasn't jokingly said they hope someone dies of AIDS?! Anyone who has watched more then one episode of South Park probably has said it at one stage or another... as a joke of course. Fact of the matter is, Hardy, whom I like, insulted Davis' heritage by denying he's Irish. That's pretty insulting. He's ridiculing his heritage there and a lot of people would get pissed about that, silly comment to make, but I can see where he's coming from. Plus, IMO, he won that fight with Hardy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Ah come on! Who hasn't jokingly said they hope someone dies of AIDS?! Anyone who has watched more then one episode of South Park probably has said it at one stage or another... as a joke of course. Fact of the matter is, Hardy, whom I like, insulted Davis' heritage by denying he's Irish. That's pretty insulting. He's ridiculing his heritage there and a lot of people would get pissed about that, silly comment to make, but I can see where he's coming from. Plus, IMO, he won that fight with Hardy.


Unless of coarse he actually had AIDS from getting butt raped and didn't get it checked out and might possible die from it!

But if not then yeah its just a retarded naming game, that he is only using because people posted pics of gay shit because of there whole biff....

Gotta love pointless Drama with them and Brock/Mir, Hello WWE Boy Drama meet my best friend MMA


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> I'm sure *(not just sure but HIV positive!) *this was a badly timed/worded joke though.


lol, rep, dude.. I miss South Park. 

And the article was hilarious.. sad that he said it, though.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Ah come on! Who hasn't jokingly said they hope someone dies of AIDS?! Anyone who has watched more then one episode of South Park probably has said it at one stage or another... as a joke of course. Fact of the matter is, Hardy, whom I like, insulted Davis' heritage by denying he's Irish. That's pretty insulting. He's ridiculing his heritage there and a lot of people would get pissed about that, silly comment to make, but I can see where he's coming from. Plus, IMO, he won that fight with Hardy.


Who hasnt? :sarcastic12: 

Even in early age we dont say that shit  Dont get me wrong, we use Plague instead of AIDS.. Even now its seems to more joke like, coz there are not much Plague around the world :thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Unless of coarse he actually had AIDS from getting butt raped and didn't get it checked out and might possible die from it!
> 
> But if not then yeah its just a retarded naming game, that he is only using because people posted pics of gay shit because of there whole biff....
> 
> Gotta love pointless Drama with them and Brock/Mir, Hello WWE meet my best friend MMA


I know! You'd swear Dana is paying them to do it...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> I know! You'd swear Dana is paying them to do it...



Hey he needs something to keep people talking till fight night :thumbsup:

Think about all the poor MMA news shows, what would they show?? We must Never forsaken the news shows!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Unless of coarse he actually had AIDS from getting butt raped and didn't get it checked out and might possible die from it!
> 
> But if not then yeah its just a retarded naming game, that he is only using because people posted pics of gay shit because of there whole biff....
> 
> Gotta love pointless Drama with them and Brock/Mir, Hello WWE Boy Drama meet my best friend MMA


What is it with use of the word "****" on this forum? It does my head in. Dont people realize how massively offensive this is? How does anybody know I, or anyone else, haven't been "butt raped"?

Please. Enough. Its nasty.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Hey he needs something to keep people talking till fight night :thumbsup:
> 
> Think about all the poor MMA news shows, what would they show?? We must Never forsaken the news shows!!


True, its a smart business plan.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> True, its a smart business plan.



Lol at the same time i wouldn't want to know what i would be saying to someone i have to FIGHT, or have lost to after getting personally insulted....

I would prob say a lot worse things then i hope he dies of Aids....

I swear everyone in UFC are now going to want there opponent to die LOL, theres a naughty thought bug flying around UFC these days


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol at the same time i wouldn't want to know what i would be saying to someone i have to FIGHT, or have lost to after getting personally insulted....
> 
> I would prob say a lot worse things then i hope he dies of Aids....
> 
> I swear everyone in UFC are now going to want there opponent to die LOL, theres a naughty thought bug flying around UFC these days


Exactly, Its not like they're going to say they wish their opponent is in great shape and full health.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Exactly, Its not like they're going to say they wish their opponent is in great shape and full health.



Unless of coarse your GSP


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Unless of coarse your GSP


ha, indeed.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> How does anybody know I, or anyone else, haven't been "butt raped"?



We dont know... Why Is that a yes??? :confused05:


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, Davis is a mentally broken man right now. 

The thing is, Davis has just lost two consecutive fights and now the UFC have several up and coming fighters from the UK so they don't need to put him on those cards anymore. Suddenly he is quite an expendable fighter and making comments like this won't help him...

Love that Cage Potato article, love that site.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I would put my money on the events leading up to the Davis publishing his AIDS comment involved many Guiness and Harp Lagers. 

The whole situation just has that feel.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...wtf is up with these fighters and saying stupid shit all of a sudden, UFC needs to test their brains out because I think they may have sufffered one too many concussions.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh dear, yet again the pressures of been involved in big fights strikes in the UFC, seems these days a lot of UFC fighters like to bash each other in order to try and get themselves on the cards.

maybe a lot of fighters are bashing Hardy right now because they feel that bashing him may just get them a grudge match title shot if Hardy overcomes GSP or even if he doesn't to get a grudge match with Hardy to give themselves a chance at becoming No.1 contender.

I see the future of MMA 5 years from now, its got Strikeforce leading the way


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> This could possibly be worse than Mir saying he wants Lesnar to die from Octagon related injuries, but it won't get anywhere near the hype.


I suppose he could have gone so far as to say that the next time he gets Hardy in the cage he is going to violate him, prison style, without the benefit of a condom and thus running the risk of transmitting an STD. That might be worth a few extra threads on the forums.

:wink01:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Halebop said:


> I would put my money on the events leading up to the Davis publishing his AIDS comment involved many Guiness and Harp Lagers.
> 
> The whole situation just has that feel.


Pfft, no one drinks Harp.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to like Marcus Davis.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The difference is we have audio proof of Frank Mir saying the things he did, this is just an internet account. Could be anyone and you have no proof it's him.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I used to like Marcus Davis.


Same here. Damn Marcus, what happened to you..


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> I say who cares. Seems like Davis is trying to make a homosexual joke about Hardy which wouldn't be unreasonable since they were in a pretty heated shit talking war.
> 
> IMO people are getting too sensitive to what people say in these interviews. This is a combat sport where the intent is to hurt someone. It is kinda weird for him to say that but I'm sure he's still upset about the loss.


You do realise AIDS isnt unique to homosexual relationships, ffs you are as ignorant as Davis.
If Davis truly said this then he is a king sized douche.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Update :


> The words didn't exactly come out of nowhere, but UFC welterweight Marcus Davis' recent statement about Dan Hardy did little to snuff the flames of a recent controversy over trash talk.
> 
> In a Monday post on his official Twitter account, Davis responded to a message mentioning his previous opponent Dan Hardy by writing, "I hope Dan Hardy dies of AIDS."
> 
> ...


Link to the article here


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

O god. Marcus has got it buried into his moderately sized brain that Hardy made those "gay photos" of him. I posted the original photo that was photoshopped. What was Davis doing posing in an obviously homoerotic photoshoot in the first place?


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Who gives a ****. Really guys this isn't a big deal. I don't understand why people are getting up in arms about this crap.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

imrik32 said:


> Who gives a ****. Really guys this isn't a big deal. I don't understand why people are getting up in arms about this crap.


As opposed to getting up in arms about us getting up in arms about this crap?


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Grotty said:


> You do realise AIDS isnt unique to homosexual relationships, ffs you are as ignorant as Davis.
> If Davis truly said this then he is a king sized douche.


Gay sex are more likely to give you aids then straight sex tho.. Its a fact and not something I made up.

Also gay people more often have aids according to the US, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).. AIDS is about 50 times as common among the gays as it it among the straight community. 

http://www.dakotavoice.com/2009/08/cdc-official-aids-rate-is-50x-higher-in-homosexual-men/


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swedish_fighter said:


> Gay sex are more likely to give you aids then straight sex tho.. Its a fact and not something I made up.
> 
> Also gay people more often have aids according to the US, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).. AIDS is about 50 times as common among the gays as it it among the straight community.
> 
> http://www.dakotavoice.com/2009/08/cdc-official-aids-rate-is-50x-higher-in-homosexual-men/


In the west it is. Certain regions in Africa are ravaged by AIDS and it is commonly spread via heterosexuals. Also, "50 times as common" is not right. I'll dig up the papers ive read if you want, but it's been said that 25% of Male AIDS carriers in the US are hetrosexuals that contracted the disease via drug use or sex with women.

One in fifty implies 2%. That's plain nonsense.


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> In the west it is. Certain regions in Africa are ravaged by AIDS and it is commonly spread via heterosexuals. Also, "50 times as common" is not right. I'll dig up the papers ive read if you want, but it's been said that 25% of Male AIDS carriers in the US are hetrosexuals that contracted the disease via drug use or sex with women.
> 
> One in fifty implies 2%. That's plain nonsense.


Ya its correct that I can't say its 50 times as common.. :thumbsup:

CDC is stating that year 2007: about 50 times more gay people per 100 000 ppl got aids than in the hetro community, but it did not say that 50 times as many has it in total, just that 50 times more got infected...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok ok lads, lets not get down to figures here, it was a difference in interpretation.

Although 80% of Sub-Saharan Africa has AIDS...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

what if he only hoped Hardy got HIV but lived 4ever like Magic Johnson?? more acceptable??


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Ok ok lads, lets not get down to figures here, it was a difference in interpretation.
> 
> Although 80% of Sub-Saharan Africa has AIDS...


Not to quote jesus, but

Dont **** a bitch in africa.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

swedish_fighter said:


> Gay sex are more likely to give you aids then straight sex tho.. Its a fact and not something I made up.
> 
> 
> http://www.dakotavoice.com/2009/08/cdc-official-aids-rate-is-50x-higher-in-homosexual-men/


LOL, yeah it is something you made up or something you grossly mistinterpreted. HIV infection likelihood is related to promiscuity and unprotected sex. Gay men tend to be promiscuous and have unprotected sex so they are more likely to contract HIV. It is in no way shape or form linked to being gay or gay sex.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

alizio said:


> what if he only hoped Hardy got HIV but lived 4ever like Magic Johnson?? more acceptable??


Personally,I would have been far more amused with one of the lesser, but pretty nasty STD's. Something along the lines of, "I hope Hardy gets genital warts and his knob falls off"


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Personally,I would have been far more amused with one of the lesser, but pretty nasty STD's. Something along the lines of, "I hope Hardy gets genital warts and his knob falls off"


 or this

http://cas.bellarmine.edu/tietjen/images/heavyweight.jpg


hahaha


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

alizio said:


> or this
> 
> http://cas.bellarmine.edu/tietjen/images/heavyweight.jpg
> 
> ...


O man!... that's pretty nasty! Now, if Davis had a sense of humour and posted up that along with a "Hardy in his home town" comment, I would be a fan forever!

"I hope he gets AIDS and dies" is the stuff of 6 year olds!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread took bizzare (funny) turns from beginning to end.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man this is like the new trash talk. Maybe he hears Mir say things like this and get fed title shots left and right, so he thinks he could win for him. :dunno:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Not to quote jesus, but
> 
> Dont **** a bitch in africa.


Haha, Jesus was hilarious.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

The UFC is swiftly traversing into WWE territory.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> As opposed to getting up in arms about us getting up in arms about this crap?


I'm not up in arms at all. I just think it's stupid that people say "oh man how could he say that?!" What are we in third grade? He's a grown ass man he can say what he wants. That's the end of it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

imrik32 said:


> I'm not up in arms at all. I just think it's stupid that people say "oh man how could he say that?!" What are we in third grade? He's a grown ass man he can say what he wants. That's the end of it.


Well, I'm 38 so by your logic if I want to call Davis a c*nt then I can, yes?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Well, I'm 38 so by your logic if I want to call Davis a c*nt then I can, yes?


Hahaha, well played sir.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

trust me... wwe shit is currently marketed directly towards the average 5 year old child who screams when cena's music hits. 

killing of anyone, or even the mention there of is far from the WWE territory of trash talk.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> trust me... wwe shit is currently marketed directly towards the average 5 year old child who screams when cena's music hits.
> 
> killing of anyone, or even the mention there of is far from the WWE territory of trash talk.



When i think of WWE i think of two big guys with only mouths to back everything up, so when i see two grown men yelling at each other like kids to Hype the fight, i get a little whiff of WWE as well

Were not close to WWE thank god, but there are some traces that can start to scare me

JUST LET THE FISTS TO THE TALKING! We already know they get paid to Fight the guy.... Which usually leads to not liking him...

But i suppose some people need the Hype to even pretend to watch, so i hope UFC doesn't go any farther then they are already


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Well, I'm 38 so by your logic if I want to call Davis a c*nt then I can, yes?


Yes, absolutely. Calling him a **** because you're angry at words he said that might be offensive? No, that makes you an idiot.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mir loves Marcus Davis......:thumb03: While what I think Mir said was blown out of proportion and it was, the entire context of which and what was said didnt come out right away, to wish someone to die of AIDS is pretty messed up....

Everytime these guys talk this shit I tend not to really take it to heart but I gotta say.....this "IF" true.....is pretty f*cked up.....


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha Mir set the trend

say some shit and get talked about over whole internet

not entertained at all


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What do you mean "IF"? It was posted on his twitter, and it almost certainly is his Twitter, as he's had conversations with Frank Trigg and has posted pictures clearly taken by him or someone he knows on there. It would be a very, very boring attempt at a fake account if it was fake. He's being followed by Dana too, and I doubt Dana would follow a fake account. 

Davis has also deleted the comment, and instead tried to justify it with the following:

"Dark&Bad taste-thought it was fitting aftr he did the gay photos towards me which is worse IMO this was words those pics are up for life"

"Would it have been better if I said hit by a car?"

Lost a fan right here. Acting like a complete twat. Should have just taken the Internet photoshopped photos lightly, and ignored Hardy's trash talk, but instead he's been sucked into it and can't seem to get over it. Comments like the ones he made here are just downright pathetic.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Davis' career may die.

I hope it's a prank, or otherwise not true.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Marcus Davis: "I hope Hardy dies of teh super AIDS"


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wonder what Dana is gonna say or do???:confused02: Either way it should be entertaining....


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Drogo said:


> LOL, yeah it is something you made up or something you grossly mistinterpreted. HIV infection likelihood is related to promiscuity and unprotected sex. Gay men tend to be promiscuous and have unprotected sex so they are more likely to contract HIV. It is in no way shape or form linked to being gay or gay sex.


Its linked to a promiscuous lifestyle as well just as you say, even an promiscuous lifestyle using condom probably raises your risk of catching aids a lot, since you never know for sure that the condom will hold.. But where can a guy **** a guy?? ya in the butt.. And having butt sex makes it much more likely to catch aids than having it in a vagina. anal is the #1 risky sexual behavior in terms of HIV transmission if the partner is diseased, especially if you are the one taking it in the butt.. There are several publications on this.



> The high concentration of white blood cells around the rectum, together with the risk of cuts to the rectum and that one of the functions of the rectum is to absorb fluid, increases the risk of HIV transmission because the HIV retrovirus reproduces within the immune system's T-cells/CD4 cells. Use of condoms and other precautions are a medically recommended way to lessen risk of infections. Unprotected receptive anal sex is the most risky sexual behavior in terms of HIV transmission.


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_sex#HIV.2FAIDS_and_other_infectious_diseases

Oh well..

Lets hope this Hardy guy don't get AIDS, a lot of wierd statements coming from UFC fighters lately..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Odd direction this thread has gone in.....didnt know that about ass f*ckin though so thanks....:thumb03:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Surprise buttsecks ed.

I'm waiting for this to be proven fake. IDK why a fighter would say things that he knows have an excellent chance of ending or greatly damaging his career.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swedish_fighter said:


> Its linked to a promiscuous lifestyle as well just as you say, even an promiscuous lifestyle using condom probably raises your risk of catching aids a lot, since you never know for sure that the condom will hold.. But where can a guy **** a guy?? ya in the butt.. And having butt sex makes it much more likely to catch aids than having it in a vagina. anal is the #1 risky sexual behavior in terms of HIV transmission if the partner is diseased, especially if you are the one taking it in the butt.. There are several publications on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## chris&snoop (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never been a fan of Davis, seeing him get so wound up by Hardy was truly epic. He will never get a chance at redemption, their careers are heading in two very different directions. His comments are truly awful. He seems to have no sense of humour, or at the least an inability to come up with something funny. I think when Dana gets wind of this, its only going to be bad news for the Fake Grenade.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol at Fake Grenade!

Listen I like Marcus Davis, his fights are entertaining. Its just that Dan Hardys comments about him getting a reputation of coming to England and beating English fighters (who were not overall that great at the time, now its a different story altogether!) and beeing fake Irish were just to damn SPOT ON!

I've always though of his notion of beeing Irish as kinda silly, I mean, they guy is an american through and through. His parents might be Irish or whatever but they'r obvioesly american now and Davis, has grown up in america, speaks with an american accent but wears kilts and calls himself the Irish Hand Grenade? Also his webite looks like a kitch leprechaun fan shrine. It's laughable.

It's kinda like if someone with Swedish decent claimed to be swede and went to fights with a viking helmet. I would just laugh and say "Dude, your not Swedish, your making a fool of yourself and I personally know five guys named Muhammed who are more Swedish then you, now drop the act and go home!"

Dans comment hit the mark so hard that the man (Marcus) is now broken, I still like him as a fighter and look forward to seeing him again. Don't really care about that AIDS thing he said, its just talk. I think Mirs "die of octagon injuries" are worse, because its a more realistic argument, I mean it could really happen. But I'm not too riled up about that either.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

i can see how this could have been taken out of context especially the way the media can potray things...but none the less when your in the public eye that is a very tasteless comment.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Davis trying to jump ahead of Koscheck in who will get first shot at Hardy's title. ray02:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Grotty said:


> You do realise AIDS isnt unique to homosexual relationships, ffs you are as ignorant as Davis.
> If Davis truly said this then he is a king sized douche.


Yes, I do realize AIDS isn't unique to homosexuals. If you would have followed the Hardy-Davis shit talking battle you would immediately realize that Davis was in fact making a gay joke. Calling someone ignorant for making a simple observation is ignorant.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Marcus Davis said:


> Would it have been better if I said hit by a car?


He posted that on his twitter not too long ago. I LOL'd.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't understand the big deal here?

Getting killed by aids isn't such a big deal, you know? What, they shoot you, kill you, overwork you? Maybe make you run too long and exhaust you to death? Nothing more than anyone else killing you.

Or.. do you mean..? OH!

Oh, oh, nvm. Yeah, AIDS are bad. Bad Frank, bad.

Also, I'm tired of fighters saying they are going to kill someone, as much as I am tired of people getting upset so much by them saying they are going to kill someone.

All way too much drama for me.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I don't understand the big deal here?
> 
> Getting killed by aids isn't such a big deal, you know? What, they shoot you, kill you, overwork you? Maybe make you run too long and exhaust you to death? Nothing more than anyone else killing you.
> 
> ...


On the flip side way too many fighters say stuff like that "He'll have to kill me to beat me."


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I would agree.

Too much "I'm going to kill him, he has to kill me" talk going on, especially when no one actually kills anyone.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

worse than mir and totally not cool dude


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I don't understand the big deal here?
> 
> Getting killed by aids isn't such a big deal, you know? What, they shoot you, kill you, overwork you? Maybe make you run too long and exhaust you to death? Nothing more than anyone else killing you.
> 
> ...



I agree i can get into who is going to win and different styles, but when its just talking about insults and Drama i could care less


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

This is silly, if the Davis Hardy fight would of went 1 more round Davis would of gotten knocked the **** out. 

He needs to break his belly aching by realizing he is doing nothing more than playing childish ego games, and realize he got his ass kicked in that fight and move on with his life.

Also, love the south park reference joke in this thread, remember after x amount of years, joking about aids is acceptable .


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Lol at Fake Grenade!
> 
> Listen I like Marcus Davis, his fights are entertaining. Its just that Dan Hardys comments about him getting a reputation of coming to England and beating English fighters (who were not overall that great at the time, now its a different story altogether!) and beeing fake Irish were just to damn SPOT ON!
> 
> ...


I dont see your point here.

personally as someone who is american but of irish descent, id be pissed the hell off if you say im not an irishman, and then says its fight hype or w/e.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> I dont see your point here.
> 
> personally as someone who is american but of irish descent, id be pissed the hell off if you say im not an irishman, and then says its fight hype or w/e.


If you live in Ireland and have Irish citizenship then your Irish. If you don't, your not Irish. Simple as that.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah if ur not born in Ireland but ur family is, and u look Irish, and your raised Irish, but if u call urself one then shame on u for moving to the land of opportunitys and not controlling where u were born!

Well if he was born in the Airport in Ireland on his way here, THEN we can talk.... LOL!!!

Sarcasm.................


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Inkdot said:


> If you live in Ireland and have Irish citizenship then your Irish. If you don't, your not Irish. Simple as that.


Well that's not entirely true. It certainly is legally true and I can't argue that but if you aren't an American of Irish decent then you simply do not understand what it means to be an Irishmen in America. People may roll their eyes when an American embraces his Irish decent but the thing is people that do that, like myself, could care less what you think...I have bright Irish red hair, I'm pale as a ghost, I love Guiness and drinking in general. People don't ask Efrain Escudero if he's Mexican, Rampage if he is African decent, and people don't ask me about my heritage for the same reasons. Now that last part may not apply to Marcus Davis but still he is Irish American and proud....its just what we do. If you think that's annoying don't worry, I'm even prouder to be from Texas. Sorry.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it's funny. Sure some people might get offended by AIDS jokes but the fact is that it was obviously a joke and everyone is making too big of a deal about it. I never thought I'd see such ridiculous political correctness in this fighting society. Fighting is an art practiced by a very unique group of people with their own personalities. Think about how many people have thrown up the finger in the weigh ins or around fight time. That's on national telivision and the UFC shows replay after replay of how cool it was for that fighter to shoot someone the finger. This is a man's Twitter page he can say whatever he wants as long as he does his job in the cage.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

nathan.keith said:


> I think it's funny. Sure some people might get offended by AIDS jokes but the fact is that it was obviously a joke and everyone is making too big of a deal about it. I never thought I'd see such ridiculous political correctness in this fighting society. Fighting is an art practiced by a very unique group of people with their own personalities. Think about how many people have thrown up the finger in the weigh ins or around fight time. That's on national telivision and the UFC shows replay after replay of how cool it was for that fighter to shoot someone the finger. This is a man's Twitter page he can say whatever he wants as long as he does his job in the ring.


Oh hes done his 'job in the ring'


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Grotty said:


> Oh hes done his 'job in the ring'


Hehe!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Inkdot said:


> If you live in Ireland and have Irish citizenship then your Irish. If you don't, your not Irish. Simple as that.


this becomes even more abstract for non-whites


Asians for example....a person can be "Chinese-American" through and through....but America still sees them as a non-American Asian person because of their physical features.

If Marcus Davis claims Ireland....let him. Its in his blood, he has current family there and he has visited/lived there...those are his people.

There is no such thing as "American"...America is a branch of a mix of European immigrants culture systems from the 18th century, mixed with West African (southern United States) and Native


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> I would agree.
> 
> Too much "I'm going to kill him, he has to kill me" talk going on, especially when no one actually kills anyone.


Don't sound so dissappointed that nobody has died.... it could happen, especially if Mir keeps talking s**t about Lesner. Lesner might win the next one via death by hammer fists.

:confused02:so what happens if someone does die in the cage?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> Don't sound so dissappointed that nobody has died.... it could happen, especially if Mir keeps talking s**t about Lesner. Lesner might win the next one via death by hammer fists.
> 
> :confused02:so what happens if someone does die in the cage?


Dana's team of lawyers start gathering authorization forms releasing them from liability. Media outrage, some random supplement product or ingredient gets band, some political rhetoric about banning MMA, then all is well a few months down the line, imho.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

nathan.keith said:


> Don't sound so dissappointed that nobody has died.... it could happen, especially if Mir keeps talking s**t about Lesner. Lesner might win the next one via death by hammer fists.
> 
> :confused02:so what happens if someone does die in the cage?


 
That one hair that Dana has to keep shaving off his head.....he would no longer need to keep shaving off his head.....


----------



## elitemmagoer (May 24, 2008)

girls a babe. let help this poor guy get back at her.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

uhhhh... :sign04:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

rygu said:


> Wow if this is true then Davis just lost himself a fan.


I'm with you. :confused02:


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm with you. :confused02:


Why though? It was a joke. a common joke at that. Well common for highschoolers but still I'm not going to let a joke change my opinion of anyone as a fighter.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

nathan.keith said:


> Why though? It was a joke. a common joke at that. Well common for highschoolers but still I'm not going to let a joke change my opinion of anyone as a fighter.


I think just cuz there is no class there.....


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

What he said is out of order and beyond hyping a fight, but the hilarity of the situation means i can't help but laugh - it's so clear that Hardy's words have really cut him deep, ontop of that losing to the guy must be too much to take.

In regards to nationality, in my opinion the worst kind of American is the ardent "Irish" American, whom i seem to meet alot on the internet. Marcus Davis is not Irish, he is of Irish descent.. these are two linked yet very different things.

I'm an Englishman, born here, raised here.. but of Irish extraction (yeah irish-americans get your head around the concept of an irish-englishman!!) now i'm very proud of my Irish heritage, my grandad came over here on a ship to better his life with a job in the Sunderland shipyards, i'm sure he would have considered the US or Canada but couldn't afford that trip so took the cheaper and much much shorter option and came to Sunderland via Liverpool from Dublin.

Despite my heritage i wouldn't disrespect the Irish by trying to claim to be one, nor would i disrespect my birth nation or ignore the other bloodlines of my family, they all come together but ultimately i'm English.

Another thing, this 100% American idea that people can "look Irish" is complete balls, have you ever been to Ireland? do you really think everyone has ginger hair? or that ginger hair is a sure sign of Irish ethnicity? I know an awful lot of REAL Irish people that live here and i've met many friends who are Irish over the years and none of them are ginger.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to love Davies, but ever since his loss to Hardy he can't stop whinging about it. Maybe if he'd of focused more on fights post Hardy, he wouldn't of been Knee'd into oblivion by Saunders.

I'd love to see Davies just shrug it off and carry on like an adult, but I doubt it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I honestly don't care what fighters say. Doesn't change what they've done in the octagon. That's like the morons who no longer like Tiger Woods as a golfer just because he cheated on his wife. Makes no sense what-so-ever.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lawlz guyz he just doin dis to hype himselve up!1!

Interesting enough the reason I became such a big Dan Hardy fan was of what he said about this plastic paddy. Good stuff.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> I think just cuz there is no class there.....


I agree with you there but it seems that today people tend to laugh at lack of class. Look at the jokes comedians tell on telivision. Joe Rogan did a whole line of jokes about the dangers of only pulling out. People laugh at sex, drugs, racism, and violence all the time I think we can let Davis slide without crusifixion this time.


----------

